# A short ASCD brake pedal switch on 2007 x-trail



## redbrass_ca (Aug 9, 2013)

I had a brake light problem that was not obvious at first. When your car is at rest your brake light should keep working . My car had no brake light when pressing on the brake pedal. All my fused checked OK . I went underneath the dashboard and removed the 2 brake pedal switch. The brake pedal switch checked fine on a continuity tester but the ASCD was in a close positionat all times. When I took the switch apart the contacts were shorted. This was a simple fix took the switch appart and freed the contacts.


----------

